# مطلوب المساعده في مشروع تخرج عن تحليه مياه البحر بالتناضح العكسي



## بيللا (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم....ارجو المساعده في مشروع تخرجي حيث اريد بعض المعلوماات عن كيفيه تصميم محطه تحليه لمياه البحر باستخدام التناضح العكسي من المعالجه الاوليه الي استخدام تقنيه الPX الجديده المستخدمه حاليا والمطلوب هو الحسابات خاصه حسابات multimedia sand filters من حيث الطول و القطر و السمك .....وسيكون افضل اذا اي مهندس كان مشروعه عن هذا الموضوع ...
ارجو الحصول علي ردور في اسرع وقت ممكن
الشكر الجزيل لكم علي هذا المنتدي الرائع....:56:


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (23 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز يمكنني المساعدة في تصميم الفلاتر الرملية و نوعية الرمل و و حجم الفلتر وهذا لل rapid sand filter و ارجو اعطائي الطاقة الانتاجية المطلوبة للفلتر و كذلك عكارة المياه قبل الفلتر و العكارة المطلوبة بعد الفلتر و (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (23 فبراير 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## بيللا (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم....شكرا علي الرد و ساعطيك المعلومات التي طلبتها مع العلم ان المياه هي مياه بحر و هي كاتالي:
capacity is 20000 m3/day
TDS of the feed =35000 ppm
TDS of the permeat should be 500ppm and less than that cause the water is going to be used for drinkking
كذلك بعد حساب القطر للفلتر سيكون كبير جدا و يجب تقسيم الfeed علي عده فلاتر فعلي اي اساس يتم تقسيم القطر
و مشكور علي المساعده....


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (23 فبراير 2009)

الحد الاقصى لطول الفلتر من الناحية العملية هي 12 متر بقطر 3 متر اما بالنسبة لعدد الفلاتر هي 4 فلاتر قدرة الفلتر الواحد 5000 متر لليوم و يستحسن عمل فلتر خامس حتى لا يكون هناك ضغط على الفلاتر اثناء الغسيل العكسي


----------



## القامبو (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مثلك حايس اليومين هذه عندي مشروع تخرج في تصميم محطة تحلية مياه البحر بس مش عارف ابدا من وين اذا عندك اي معلومات لا تخبل عليفيها انا طالب في جامعة حضرموت في مدينة المكلا وعندنا نقص كبير في الكتب والمراجع


----------



## ahmed hassn (28 فبراير 2009)

*هذا ملف كامل عن ال ro*

ارجو ان يفيدك في التصميم او على الاقل يعطيك فكرة واضحة


----------



## بيللا (1 مارس 2009)

الاخ محمد شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه و لكن مازلت احتاج الي المعادلات و طريقه حساب هذه المواصفات بالنسبه للفلتر مع العلم ان الفلتر الذي استخدمه rapid sand filter
وكذلك فاني استخدم ثلاث طبقات من الmedia وهي 
silica sand,anthracite,silica gravel
فتكون مشكور اذا استطعت ان تفيدني انا و الاخ القامبو بمثل هذه المعلومات من اي نوع سواء كانت مراجع او صفحات ويب ولك جزيل الشكر علي الرد


----------



## بيللا (1 مارس 2009)

بالنسبه للاخ القامبو فانشالله عند حصولي علي المعلومات الكافيه سابعث بها فورا ولكن يمكن ان تجد الكثير من المعلومات القيمه في هذا الموقع


----------



## الطيب الوافي (20 أغسطس 2009)

لابد من معرفة نسبة ال recovery ومن خلالها يمكن حساب كميه مياه البحر الداخله الى الفلاتر وبما ان سعة المحطه 20000 مترمكعب /اليوم وبافتراض ان ال recovery = 40 % فان كمية المياه الداخله تساوي 
20000/0.4 = 50000 متر/ اليوم.
اعذرني الان فانا مشغول في العمل وساعود لاكمال النقاش لاحقا 

تحياتي


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (8 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة اريد معلومات عن التبخير الوميضي متعدد المراحل msf
لان مشروعي قايم علي هذا


----------



## الهاجري2010 (28 مايو 2010)

_ياخي الكريم_

_اذا ممكن تفيدني بالأتي:_

_كم الطاقة المطلوبه للانتاج هذا الكم من المياة؟

وكم كمية الحديد ؟والديزل؟والاسمنت؟_

_ولك خالص شكري_​


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (5 يونيو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/yxzRSsKN/RO_WATER.html


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

انا مشروعي عن msf الرجو مساعدتي


----------

